# what are these ants - anything to worry about?



## Splais (Feb 22, 2013)

I've been in AZ, CA, and MS, never seen anything like this. I'm in Boynton Beach Florida now and found these ant "trails" running across my back yard. They have actually made long cracks (like 10-12 feet) in the dirt across the yard. The cracks have holes every few inches and the ants travel in these cracks.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

Sorry, I'd need a better picture to be able to help


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Go ask some neighbors if they are having the same issue. That crack would not be caused by the ants. But if they have a colony below, who knows how large that it can be. There are plenty of remedies that you can use. Borax powder is one of them. The other would be drowning the site of their colony with liquid pest control, until they stop coming back.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Splais said:


> I've been in AZ, CA, and MS, never seen anything like this. I'm in Boynton Beach Florida now and found these ant "trails" running across my back yard. They have actually made long cracks (like 10-12 feet) in the dirt across the yard. The cracks have holes every few inches and the ants travel in these cracks.


may be fire ant's look for a mound , look which way they are going and see if you find a mound , my guess with out seeing them i live north of you for 35 yrs now and have see many of them


----------



## Splais (Feb 22, 2013)

we have looked for a mound and found none. Had lots of experience with fire ants - these are not fire ants. Also they are very very small and really don't seem to be much of a bother - just doing their ant thing and not very aggressive.

I try to be one with nature but I have another post about ants in our new paver patio and I think these guys are the same ones so they may not be long for this world.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

These are, "earthquake" ants. Originally from California. They were named the San Andreas ants by Dr. Arthropod back in the early 1920's.
They are harmless unless you live near the water.


----------

